# Bo-Se after delivery?



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

This is our first kidding season using Bo-Se - we used to use selenium e gel. I know the dosage is supposed to be 40lbs. per 1cc, but because we don't know accurate weights on our girls, we guessed and treated them more like 50lbs. per 1cc. I know it can be fatal if overdosed. So basically they got 1 1/2- 2 1/2cc depending on size.

Do they need to have more after they kid? Do we need to give the kids some as well? If so, any idea what the dosage should be since we did give it 4 weeks before their due dates?

Thanks for any help, I remember asking questions about Bo-Se before, but forgot to ask about giving it after they deliver. 

BTW, if the kids need any, we do have selenium e gel we were saving so we don't have to inject the kids.... we don't like using needles on newborns if we don't have too


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If you gave the females a shot before kidding, then they don't need one after. It is very selenium deficient here so I do give kids a BoSe shot the day after they are born. But not everyone needs to do that. I just have found that giving my does a shot prior to kidding and giving kids a shot seems to really help them.

I give my ND kids 1/4cc BoSe the day after they are born.


----------



## kristinatucker (Jan 3, 2012)

We gave our nigerian dwarfs 2 mL and our nubian 2.5 mL four weeks before they were due. Im not planning to treat the kids unless we need to. Last year we didnt treat mom or kids and they were fine but we are a little more knowledgable this year about all this so unless the kids are weak I dont plan to do them til they are older.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

With my goats, I don't give the Does Bo-se, before kidding, but, will give it to any kid that is born weak or with bent, weak legs.
I give the smaller boer kids 1/4cc and the bigger born kids 1/2 cc. Give Under skin

If my Momma's don't pass their afterbirth, within so much time. I will give them 2 cc's of Bo-se, I also give A gel tab or 2 of vit E, cut off the end of it and squeeze it in their mouth. But,if you are in a deficient area, you can give Bo-se to the does, 1 month prior to kidding for GP. But for me, I just treat, when I see the goats need it, so, I don't over dose.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks so much I appreciate it! We have had a couple of kids selenium deficient when we first started having babies, and we didn't supplement the does during pregnancy at that time. 
I think we'll just see how the babies are, and if they need anything we'll give them some gel. If not, we'll wait a couple of days or weeks and then give them some gel since we have some left


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

We are definetley in selenium def area. Does & bucks get their BoSe before breeding & again a week to 10 days out from kidding.
Kids usually dont need it so I kind of use my own judgement there.


----------

